# And Just when you thought circumcision is horrible enough, there is more...



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a friend who might go into a medical field, and in his free time reads medical journals. (He is particularly interested in the health of the skin) He recently told me that a fairly standard for most doctors (In the US) after they have circumcised a boy is to apply a creme called Hydrocortisone for a two week period, post operation. The purpose of this creme is to fight bacteria.

Yet this creme is (quoting friend) "Its a cellular inhibitor, it stops the production of cells, induces atrophy where the tissue loses its dermal components and starts thinning. It basically brings all the nerve endings toward the surface after thinning"

This causes pain, reduction of skin elasticity, and causes a breakdown of the skins lipid barrier.

http://dermnetnz.org/img/atrophy.jpg (no penis, just very up close view of skin)

In extreme examples of atrophy, this causes smooth supple skin, suddenly turning rought, hard, constantly sweaty, smochy, getting stuck to everything, not gloved to the organ.

I did not get a chance to talk to him in detail on this subject yet. But has anyone heard of this? If all of this is true, then maybe the last word of advice to a stubborn parent about to circumcise their son is telling them to have the doctor to not use this cream.


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

From what I could find Hydrocortisone is used to lessen inflammation so that is why it is given after circumcision and should not be used for more than 2 weeks because of the side effects you mentioned.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
I have a friend who might go into a medical field, and in his free time reads medical journals. (He is particularly interested in the health of the skin) He recently told me that a fairly standard for most doctors (In the US) after they have circumcised a boy is to apply a creme called Hydrocortisone for a two week period, post operation. The purpose of this creme is to fight bacteria.

Yet this creme is (quoting friend) "Its a cellular inhibitor, it stops the production of cells, induces atrophy where the tissue loses its dermal components and starts thinning. It basically brings all the nerve endings toward the surface after thinning"

This causes pain, reduction of skin elasticity, and causes a breakdown of the skins lipid barrier.

http://dermnetnz.org/img/atrophy.jpg (no penis, just very up close view of skin)

In extreme examples of atrophy, this causes smooth supple skin, suddenly turning rought, hard, constantly sweaty, smochy, getting stuck to everything, not gloved to the organ.

I did not get a chance to talk to him in detail on this subject yet. But has anyone heard of this? If all of this is true, then maybe the last word of advice to a stubborn parent about to circumcise their son is telling them to have the doctor to not use this cream.

I'm getting a forbidden 404 message from your link. What happened?


----------



## tennisdude23 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hopefully, that reading made your friend anti-circ.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

Wow. My mother (for my brother) and I were given simply petroleum jelly, and told only to use for a few days.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Can anyone else view the page via perspective's link?


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

See if this works: http://www.dermnetnz.org/common/imag...mg/atrophy.jpg


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leila1213* 
See if this works: http://www.dermnetnz.org/common/imag...mg/atrophy.jpg

Thank you leila!

OMG!!! That picture!!! Thats NOT what normal glans are suppose to look like!


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
Thank you leila!

OMG!!! That picture!!! Thats NOT what normal glans are suppose to look like!









I assumed that was shaft skin, not the glans. Either way, it certainly does not look right for that area.


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

I've seen skin like that on people in their 90's.It is very thin and brittle and rips very easily.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
I assumed that was shaft skin, not the glans. Either way, it certainly does not look right for that area.

Are you sure that isn't skin on a different body part?
I've not heard of using hydrocortisone after circ, only bactarin and vaseline... But I know for itching/swelling/bug bites it's often used... just not for long-term stuff like. Didn't know it is antibacterial, either. Thought it was a hystamine blocker? Hmmm.


----------



## buckeyedoc (Nov 9, 2006)

Hydrocortisone is a corticosteroid, so it decreases inflammation (thus, it worsens infections but is good for allergic conditions). It definitely makes the skin thin if chronically used. I hadn't heard of its use post-circumcision. That seems like a bad idea for any post-operative use.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I have been told to avoid hydrocortisone cream on my DS's eczema (which is FINALLY gone after probiotics, elimination of non-organic bathing soap, changing all our laundry detergent, etc., etc.) because it has been linked to asthma somehow, as well. (?)

Anyway. I don't really understand why you'd put it on a wound.


----------

